# Hogger is back?



## Thrallsknight (22. Mai 2010)

*Ich hoffe hat noch niemand anderes gepostet . Im amerikanischen Forum gab es einen Spieler der fragte wie es denn mit Hogger in Cataclysm weitergehen solle. Zharym, Blizzardmitarbeiter sprach schließlich vom Hogger Hill! Kann mir einer sagen was das sein soll?*


----------



## astrozombie (22. Mai 2010)

Na er bekommt seinen eigenen Erdhaufen


----------



## Thrallsknight (22. Mai 2010)

Ne heißt das das es vielleicht ne neue Ini für 85 oder irgendwas in der art?


----------



## Duselette (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger Hil = HOGGERS Hügel

keine INI


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

Wie erklärt es sich eigentlich, dass er wieder lebt ?


----------



## Actispeedy (22. Mai 2010)

wie "wieder lebt"? isser tot oder meinst du nach der katastropfe von cata?


----------



## Xerodes (22. Mai 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Hogger Hil = HOGGERS Hügel
> 
> keine INI



"Hügel der Klingenhauer" ist doch auch ne Ini. Warum sollte "Hoggers Hügel" keine sein?

Ich hoff einfach mal das es keine Instanz wird, da ich Hogger einfach nicht mag (bin Hordler).

Vielleicht wird es nur ein Teil eines Gebietes den man für den Erkundertitel entdecken muss.


----------



## Isador87 (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger ist der wahre Grund für das Erwecken von Deathwing. Er steckt hinter allem!


----------



## moehrewinger (22. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie erklärt es sich eigentlich, dass er wieder lebt ?



Wurde wahrscheinlich vom bereits zweimal umgebrachten Arugal und vom ebenso schon zweimal gekillten Kael'thas wiederbelebte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scherz beseite, der Tod eines Npcs bei WOW ist nicht wirklich entgültig. Meistens lassen sie sich irgendne Wiederauferstehung einfallen. Oder der Hügel heißt einfach Hogger Hill in Gedenken an Hogger. Das heißt e wäre dann doch hin.


----------



## Funkydiddy (22. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich wirds ne Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2010)

Ich denk mal, dass er jetzt einfach auf nen Dreckhaufn sitzt, wo vorher seine Position war. Immerhin muss er auch was vom Cataclysm spüren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (22. Mai 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Ich hoff einfach mal das es keine Instanz wird, da ich Hogger einfach nicht mag (bin Hordler).



aja... deine logik versteh ich nicht aber gut. es is klar das man als eingefleischter hordler nicht die selben erinnerungen an hogger hat aber einen lvl 11(?) elite mob deshalb nicht mögen?
ich persönlich würd mich über jedes wiederauftreten des obergnolls freuen da dieser fiese obergnoll in meinen absoluten anfangszeiten ein schier unüberwindbares hindernis darstellte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (22. Mai 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Na er bekommt seinen eigenen Erdhaufen



sau geil xDDD


----------



## Obsurd (22. Mai 2010)

wäre nice wenn es eine ini werdenwürde ^^


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2010)

Mal ne frage wer is denn dieser Hogger?


----------



## Mayroi (22. Mai 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wer is denn dieser Hogger?



tz tz tz tz tz .... 


Hogger net zu kennen ist so ungefähr wie wenn du als Krieger Int sockelst...



HOGGER ROKKT!


----------



## Aerasan (22. Mai 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wer is denn dieser Hogger?



made my day =D=D=D


----------



## Acho (22. Mai 2010)

Ähm als Krieger INT sockeln ist absoluter blödsinn !!

Das heisst Hogger zu kennen bedeutet..........

Datt is mal ne Logik^^


----------



## Chregi (22. Mai 2010)

42


----------



## Aki†A (22. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> wäre nice wenn es eine ini werdenwürde ^^



was wäre denn daran bitte nice : /

ich mein der sieht nichmal irgendwie anders als jeder andere verdammte gnoll aus .... des einzige was an dem anders is das er elite is und trozdem nich stärker als die andern inzwischen

den hat man selbst zu bc zeiten schon solo gepackt wenn man spieln konnte ( ich mein auf lvl 11 nich auf 70^^)

ich denk das es einfach nur nen gebiet is oder der bluepost nen joke war ... 


und warum fährt eig jeder so auf hogger ab oO


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Mai 2010)

hogger bleibt wo er ist, im alpha client sieht da noch alles genauso aus wie vorher, über die spawns dort kann ich ja leider nix sagen, aber die welt dort is unverändert bisher


----------



## FallenAngel88 (22. Mai 2010)

vielleicht ist hill auch einfach englischer slang und bedeutet he'll -> he will -> wird er
sprich einfach nur ne bestätigung, dass er noch da sein wird


----------



## ink0gnito (22. Mai 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> was wäre denn daran bitte nice : /
> 
> ich mein der sieht nichmal irgendwie anders als jeder andere verdammte gnoll aus .... des einzige was an dem anders is das er elite is und trozdem nich stärker als die andern inzwischen
> 
> ...



Er WAR Elite.
Wieso jeder auf ihn abfährt?Naja als Ally ist er der erste Bad Ass auf das man trifft <:


----------



## Xerodes (22. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Er WAR Elite.



Er ist Elite. Hab ihn vor ner Woche mit meinem Alli-Schurken getötet und da war er jedenfalls noch Elite aber kein Stück schwerer als ein normaler Mob.


----------



## Kersyl (22. Mai 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Er ist Elite. Hab ihn vor ner Woche mit meinem Alli-Schurken getötet und da war er jedenfalls noch Elite aber kein Stück schwerer als ein normaler Mob.



Oh doch!!

666Leben...allein das macht ihn Böse *hust*
Nee der is echt easy zu killen aber naja. Ich fänds cool wenn er ne eigene instanz bekommt^^


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (22. Mai 2010)

vollkommen klar....
kein erdhaufen...
kein toter hogger....
keine instanz....

nur die vorbereitung von blizz um in der nächsten erweiterung noch nen bösen zu haben...
wrath of the HOGGER !!!!
seit wachsam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (22. Mai 2010)

Hoggers Hill = Sturmwind[,]nachdem hogger mit seiner 500000mal geklonten hogger imba R0x0r version angegriffen hat ! 




[ Kommas retten Leben ! ]


----------



## ink0gnito (22. Mai 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Er ist Elite. Hab ihn vor ner Woche mit meinem Alli-Schurken getötet und da war er jedenfalls noch Elite aber kein Stück schwerer als ein normaler Mob.





Wat oO
Ich könnte schwören er war Rar gewesen als ich da das letzte mal war.Ebenso Van Cleef, wobei ichs bei dem erst recht nicht verstehe, ein Mob das immer da ist = Rar?


----------



## boyclar (22. Mai 2010)

Hehe, ich könnte wetten das Hogger in Wahrheit der Assistent von Todesschwinge ist und selber ein Drache ist, hat sich aber bisher immer nur verdeckt gehalten damit seine Tarnung nicht auffliegt und dann im Addon richtig durchstarten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vote 4 HOGGER!


----------



## Newmerlin (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger ist der einzige Mob wo die Ally sich die Zähne dran aus beissen ^^

Hogger The Legend


----------



## Nimroth22 (22. Mai 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> und warum fährt eig jeder so auf hogger ab oO



Hogger ist sowas wie Chuck Norris . Bloss stärker und schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Isador87 schrieb:


> Hogger ist der wahre Grund für das Erwecken von Deathwing. Er steckt hinter allem!



wuste ichs doch !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (22. Mai 2010)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> Hogger ist der einzige Mob wo die Ally sich die Zähne dran aus beissen ^^
> 
> Hogger The Legend



nur was du noch nich weißt:
hogger verwandelt sich mit cata wieder zu einen drachen zurück und fängt an ogrimmar zu zerlegen,deswegen wirds dann auch repariert!


----------



## Newmerlin (22. Mai 2010)

mein zu hause ist Donnerfels also ist es nicht so schlimm ^^


----------



## Jabaa (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger ist heute nicht mehr schwer.

Früher allerdings war das anders.
Da hat der einen schneller gebügelt als man das glaubt.

Sprich gerade in classic. Denke das hat ihn so berühmt gemacht.


Naja die aktion von Blizz in dem video wo Hogger endboss ist und die jägerin sich dachte ich box ihm um war ja nicht schlecht^^.



*der hat den raid zerlegt^^*


----------



## PIx3L (22. Mai 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Ähm als Krieger INT sockeln ist absoluter blödsinn !!
> 
> Das heisst Hogger zu kennen bedeutet..........
> 
> Datt is mal ne Logik^^



Deine logik ist etwas verquärt ;-)

Er hat geschrieben "Hogger NICHT zu kennen" wäre wie als Krieger INT zu sockeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger-hil wird sowas wie ein Hügel sein,
er steht ja am Rand von Elwynn zu Westfall und da kommt so ein kleiner Hügel hin wo er mit seinen Gnollen wohnt
> wurde schon vom Bluepost vor paar Wochen gesagt/bestätigt


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (22. Mai 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Oh doch!!
> 
> 666Leben...allein das macht ihn Böse *hust*
> Nee der is echt easy zu killen aber naja. Ich fänds cool wenn er ne eigene instanz bekommt^^



Hogger ne eigene instanz xD das wärs noch^^
lfg hogger^^


----------



## Paradiso (22. Mai 2010)

Chregi schrieb:


> 42



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Topic:
Ich finde den ganzen Hype über Hogger auch total bescheuert. Es gibt viele coolere Mobs in anderen Startgebieten die toll waren ;D
Die Höhlenmutter an der Dunkelküste z.b. xD


----------



## Carlor1337 (22. Mai 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Hoggers Hill = Sturmwind[,]nachdem hogger mit seiner 500000mal geklonten hogger imba R0x0r version angegriffen hat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht man auch an dem Satz: "Komm wir essen Opa!"
KOMMAS RETTEN LEBEN!


backtotopic:
Ich denk mal einfach das Stückel wo Hogger rumsteht wird in Hoggers Hügel umbenannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mich würde auch interessieren ob die Horde ein Gegenstück zu Hogger hat!


----------



## ingame_wow (22. Mai 2010)

Chregi schrieb:


> 42


42


----------



## Arthesan (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger sammelt einen Haufen Gnolle und stellt mit seiner Armee eine ernstahfte Bedrohung für Sturmwind da, Hogger Hill wird seine Festung^^

Erinnert mich schon fast an die Magnataurenquest in Dragonblight^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Mai 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten war Hogger mal auf Platz 1 der NPC´s mit den meisten Playerkills, das und die Tatsache dass er damals noch für viele Chars die <=stufig waren bock-schwer war, machte Hogger zur Kultfigur.

Ich bin ja dafür das der Hogger Hill aus den aufgetürmten Kadavern aller Opfer besteht die Hogger je gekillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remboldt (22. Mai 2010)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> wie "wieder lebt"? isser tot oder meinst du nach der katastropfe von cata?



Es gab mal ne Quest in zu töten falls du dich noch dran erinnerst.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Mai 2010)

ich glaub ich hab mal ein Bild gesehen von der Alpha version von Elwyn und dort war ein Hügel mit Blutigen überesten etc. Hogger hat einfach seinen eigenen Hügel, mehr nicht.

Edit: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das jetzt erlaubt ist nen link zu dem bild zu veröffentlichen, deshalb könnt ihr mir ne Pm schicken und ich schick euch nene link zu dem bild, ich habs gefunden.

EDIT 2: ich poste den link jetzt mal doch, ich mein ich habe seit gut einen Monat nen Link um Bild von Todesschwinge in der Alpha, da kann ich auch den Link zu Hogerhill posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://buffed.de/ind...id=72&Itemid=53


----------



## Dablo (22. Mai 2010)

Also um das ganze hier mal auf zu klären,
er wird als Boss wieder erscheinen anscheinend auch in seiner eigenen ini/raid!
Woher ich das weiss?
Ganz einfach,letzte Blizzcon wurde es sogar bekannt gegeben das er wieder kommen wird als Boss und es gab sogar ein video dazu an dem eine gruppe 85er an ihm wiped!

Wers nich glaubt kann ja einfach mal nach "hogger blizzcon" googeln bzw auf youtube nach dem video suchen!


----------



## Edanos (22. Mai 2010)

Tja, ich glaube da kann man nur spekulieren... Ich schätze aber das es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nur ein Gebiet sein wird, also kein komplettes Land sondern eine gewisse Region in einem Land. Keine Instanz oder ähnliches.


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Mai 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Ähm als Krieger INT sockeln ist absoluter blödsinn !!



genau da wäre deine rüsi schlauer als du^^(mok is krieger aus leidenschaft)

^^ hogger rulez er war der erste der mich gekillt hat, als ich ihm mit lvl5 übern weg lief^^

btt. ich wäre für eine ini^^ vlt verschlägts hogger aber auch in die Heroischen Todesminen^^


----------



## numisel (22. Mai 2010)

> vlt verschlägts hogger aber auch in die Heroischen Todesminen^^



Jo, wenn man VanCleef gekillt hat, öffnet sich das riesige Tor, das ins Schlingendorntal führt, und Hogger kommt 10000-fach vergrößert mit einer riesgien Gnollarmee dadurch und überrennt die Gruppe. Damit hat man die Raidinstanz "Hogger Hill" freigeschaltet. Die kann man über das Tor im Schlingendorntal, was dann ja auf ist, erreichen. Das wird dan nder einzige 40-Mann-Raid in Cata sein. Aber selbst mit 40 Mann wirds sehr schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (22. Mai 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin ja dafür das der Hogger Hill aus den aufgetürmten Kadavern aller Opfer besteht die Hogger je gekillt hat
> 
> ...



Der Hügel wird so hoch da kommste ja nichtmal mit nem Flugmount hoch .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (22. Mai 2010)

Chregi schrieb:


> 42



/signed

und PI x Daumen = 1337 =)


----------



## RedDevil96 (22. Mai 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Also um das ganze hier mal auf zu klären,
> er wird als Boss wieder erscheinen anscheinend auch in seiner eigenen ini/raid!
> Woher ich das weiss?
> Ganz einfach,letzte Blizzcon wurde es sogar bekannt gegeben das er wieder kommen wird als Boss und es gab sogar ein video dazu an dem eine gruppe 85er an ihm wiped!
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das das ein FunRaid seitens Blizzard war oder????

Und das DAS nicht , rein garnichts damit zu tun hat das Hogger ne raidini bekommt ...
Weil wenn du das video auch genauer betrachtest sieht man auch das man gegen den blizzcon hogger KEINE chance hat.


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger ist Kult, verwendet man ihn nun als Boss, würde das nur seinem Kult schaden. Hogger sollte vielleicht ein Denkmal gesetzt werden oder so, aber nicht als Boss bitte...


----------



## Sarjin (22. Mai 2010)

Isador87 schrieb:


> Hogger ist der wahre Grund für das Erwecken von Deathwing. Er steckt hinter allem!



Das würde allerdings wiederrum bedeuteten das Deathwing nur eine Marionette von Mr. T und Chuck norris ist, da Hogger der virtuelle Avatar der beiden ist.

OH MEIN GOTT! *Erleuchtunghab* MR. T! Er hat es immer behauptet keiner hats ihm wirklich geglaubt! Mr. T ist WIRKLICH ein super Hacker ! Er steckt hinter dem cataclysmus!!!
Das neue Addon ist sein letzter Schachzug. Wenn er das schaffft hat er ganz Azeroth verändert!


----------



## Hoschie69 (22. Mai 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wer is denn dieser Hogger?





OMG - bringt mir mein Sauerstoffzelt...	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (22. Mai 2010)

Das ist Hogger!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5URoWzt9UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karkesh (22. Mai 2010)

Carlor1337 schrieb:


> [...]
> Mich würde auch interessieren ob die Horde ein Gegenstück zu Hogger hat!



Nicht wirklich, aber in Orgrimar steht der Level 12 NPC "Gamon" mit 247 HP. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er der am meisten getötete NPC im Spiel ist. Ab und an sieht mal auch kleine Raidversuche auf ihn, aber irgendein 80er beendet dass dann ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Haramann (22. Mai 2010)

Wer ist den eigentlich dieser Hogger und warum tötet er so viele Spieler?


----------



## Saberon (22. Mai 2010)

Sagt bloß ihr habt bis jetzt noch nicht gewußt das Hogger Hill der End-Content von Cataclysm wird ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Wurde wahrscheinlich vom bereits zweimal umgebrachten Arugal und vom ebenso schon zweimal gekillten Kael'thas wiederbelebte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man könnt sich das ja so wie bei den Spielern vorstellen

Bob anquatschen ---> Rezz mich! ----> Hallo Hogger(Oh gott ich dachte hab das dämliche Vieh hinter mir...)



> Nicht wirklich, aber in Orgrimar steht der Level 12 NPC "Gamon" mit 247 HP. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er der am meisten getötete NPC im Spiel ist. Ab und an sieht mal auch kleine Raidversuche auf ihn, aber irgendein 80er beendet dass dann ziemlich schnell.



Ich kite denn immer durch die halbe Weltgeschichte.
Hachja das macht immerwieder Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamon > Hoggervieh!


----------



## Rashnuk (22. Mai 2010)

Sargeras schuldete Hogger sehr viel geld! Deshalb baute Sargeras zu Ehren Hoggers und vor Furcht (natürlich auch um seine Schulden zu begleichen) den Hogger Hill


----------



## Remor (22. Mai 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> made my day =D=D=D



dein Tag war wohl ziemlich scheisse wa


----------



## Priscja (22. Mai 2010)

*Mount Rushmore nur mit Hogger!
*


----------



## Mightyskull (22. Mai 2010)

Isador87 schrieb:


> Hogger ist der wahre Grund für das Erwecken von Deathwing. Er steckt hinter allem!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starwind (22. Mai 2010)

*HOGGER* ist ja auch jetzt nur als Raid zu legen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanor (22. Mai 2010)

Eine eigene Zone/ ein eigener Teil einer Zone für ein Mistvieh im Startgebiet der Allianz ... Genau das, was der Welt gefehlt hat...


----------



## Kabooom254 (22. Mai 2010)

Hogger wird World Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie damals nur auf level 85, man geht verträumt Gnolle schlachten auf einmal kommt ein Obergnoll und bratzt einen Weg^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Mai 2010)

Gamon > Hogger


----------



## Xanthalas (23. Mai 2010)

auch wenn ich Hordler bin, finde ich Hogger genial
ich denke aber auch das es einfach nur einen neue region wird.....
Ich fände es auf jeden fall gut wenn Blizz vll ein Gegenstück zu Hogger entwerfen würde


----------



## DenniBoy16 (23. Mai 2010)

hogger hill = hoggers hügel
er wurde netterweise begraben

meine güte wegen einem mob sonen aufstand mache ... werde ich wohl nie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (23. Mai 2010)

Ja Hogger is back ;D nur diesmal ... ach seht selbst ! ^^


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...eos=RNtDaww02sI[/youtube]


----------



## Thrallsknight (23. Mai 2010)

naja die ganzen lvl 1 schlachtzüge dies da doch manchmal gibt machen ja schon spass kA wär schön wenn er nich weg is!


----------



## StormofDoom (23. Mai 2010)

wie ging der ganze Hogger-hype eigentlich los?


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (23. Mai 2010)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> wie ging der ganze Hogger-hype eigentlich los?



Hogger hat die kill Liste angeführt in Classic > er hat die meisten Leute umgebracht und das als ein Elite Quest Mob
Seitdem fahren viele auf den ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War früher auch mal Ally jetzt mittlerweile Horde aber Hogger fehlt echt, da in Classic ich mit jedem Char mindestens 2.mal verreckt bin an Hogger.^^


----------



## Lovac (23. Mai 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> was wäre denn daran bitte nice : /
> 
> ich mein der sieht nichmal irgendwie anders als jeder andere verdammte gnoll aus .... des einzige was an dem anders is das er elite is und trozdem nich stärker als die andern inzwischen
> 
> ...



Aha auf Level 11 mit 5fähigkeiten braucht man skill mhm


----------



## Icelemon (23. Mai 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hogger hill = hoggers hügel
> er wurde netterweise begraben
> 
> meine güte wegen einem mob sonen aufstand mache ... werde ich wohl nie verstehen
> ...



Ungläubige Hordler ! Bemüht euch nicht!

Ihr seid des Hoggers nicht würdig!


----------



## Thrallsknight (23. Mai 2010)

> Bob anquatschen ---> Rezz mich! ----> Hallo Hogger(Oh gott ich dachte hab das dämliche Vieh hinter mi


r...

Wrath of the Deathwing :
Deathwing fällt mit seiner Armee aus UNTOTEN Gnollen in Azeroth und die UNTOTE Horde sowie die UNTOTE Allianz müssen sich Deathwing stellen!!!!!!!!!!

Die HORDE is ihm sehr viel würdiger klar?


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. Mai 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Also um das ganze hier mal auf zu klären,
> er wird als Boss wieder erscheinen anscheinend auch in seiner eigenen ini/raid!
> Woher ich das weiss?
> Ganz einfach,letzte Blizzcon wurde es sogar bekannt gegeben das er wieder kommen wird als Boss und es gab sogar ein video dazu an dem eine gruppe 85er an ihm wiped!
> ...




Du Held mach die Augen auf, das is PDK / Anub nur mit Hogger, n FunVideo


----------



## Thrallsknight (23. Mai 2010)

LoL aber wenn er schon seinen Erdhügel bekommt warum dann mich ne Ganze ini für 85! Macht wenig Sinn ihm so was zu geben ohne ihn etwas stärker zu machen oder zu ändern!


----------



## Kedoa (24. Mai 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> 42



21 ist nur die halbe wahrheit.

Vote 4 Hogger. 
Ich mag den kleinen :b


----------



## Avenenera (25. Mai 2010)

Imho wird nur das Gebiet in den man ihn findet umgestaltet und in Hogger Hill umbenannt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Er WAR Elite.
> Wieso jeder auf ihn abfährt?Naja als Ally ist er der erste Bad Ass auf das man trifft <:




Ging mir mit meinem Nachtelf nicht so, hab den vor Level 20 oder höher (ist lang lang her) nicht mal gekannt.


----------



## Saladarxyz (27. Mai 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Hogger Hil = HOGGERS Hügel
> 
> keine INI




weisst du in hügeln kann man auch höhlen budeln, aber das weisst du ja sicherlich


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hogger ist Kult, verwendet man ihn nun als Boss, würde das nur seinem Kult schaden. Hogger sollte vielleicht ein Denkmal gesetzt werden oder so, aber nicht als Boss bitte...



Ich hoffe auch, falls es diesen Hogger Hill wirklich geben wird, daß es ein Hügelgrab ist, was zu einer Art Kultstätte der Gnolle wurde. Die könnten z.B. ihm zu Ehren dort Opfer bringen. 
Daraus könnte man auch ein Event machen, wo man die Gnolle daran hintern muß, Hogger als Untoten wiederzubeleben oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Ice Core (27. Mai 2010)

Der "Hogger Hill" ist ein neues winziges Gebiet im Süden des Waldrandes, wo normalerweise Hogger steht.


----------



## dedennis (27. Mai 2010)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> wie "wieder lebt"? isser tot oder meinst du nach der katastropfe von cata?



ja er stirbt am tag mehrmals, aber nach ein paar minuten lebt er wieder!


----------



## Behem (27. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Hogger eine kleine Level 15 Instanz werden könnte, wieso auch nicht der Aufwand wäre gering (Umfang Flammenschlund halt). Würde mich jedenfalls freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalasir (27. Mai 2010)

Um Hogger zu lieben muss man kein Alli sein ich bin Hordlöer und hab trotzdem schon hogger geraidet 
                                                  	HOGER IS KULT MANN!!!!


----------



## WilliWinzig (27. Mai 2010)

Hoger wird ein Weltboss ala Classik.Kazzak(?) und geht alle 3 Wochen shoppen in Sturmwind.


----------



## Simon Rick (27. Mai 2010)

Mayroi schrieb:


> tz tz tz tz tz ....
> 
> 
> Hogger net zu kennen ist so ungefähr wie wenn du als Krieger Int sockelst...
> ...



"ironie "Dan mach ich wohl was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte immer als warri braucht man int um zu skillen xD "Ironie off"
Nene , Hoggers Hügel wird Eine aufgebombte stelle im wald von elwyn wo normalerweise hogger zu finden is , aber da hängt nur seine TATZE !!
Die quest wo man hogger killt muss man ne tatze abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ja so klärt sich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wäre ein tolles ende für alle Hogger hasser ?
xD 
Mfg Rick


----------



## Tefunas (27. Mai 2010)

ok dann wissen wir ja alle was wir als allererstes machen wenn die beta für uns startet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema: ich fänd es auch super wenn eine art denkmal dort wäre und vllt nen text darunter mit der anzahl der kills die hogger gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majuh (28. Mai 2010)

Der Wahre Held ist nicht Hogger sondern... GAMON!!! GAMON WIRD UNS ALLE RETTEN!!!!!!!11!!1!1


----------



## buffsplz (28. Mai 2010)

> Ich hoff einfach mal das es keine Instanz wird, da ich Hogger einfach nicht mag (bin Hordler).



Ich mag den kleinen Gnoll auch nicht und bin Alli. Trotzdem: gief Hogger-Raid! So ähnlich wie Sartharion. Mit Gnoll-Camps drumherum. Mit Zelten und Lagerfeuern. Und wenn man einen anpackt, kommt "Jiuk-jiuk" das ganze Camp angegrunzt!

Hogger-lvl87+ Elite. Droppt Itemlevel 357 (hero+) PWND!

*fällt lachend unter den Schreibtisch*


----------

